# bestes 1366 mainboard



## sds (26. Januar 2010)

welches ist das beste?

1.Foxconn Bloodrage
2.ASUS Rampage II Extreme
3.EVGA Classified
das 4 way-sli oder das "normale"
4 anderes mainboard?

sli wird nocht benötigt nur ocen

mit welchem mb kommt man wahrscheinlich am höchsten


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. Januar 2010)

Es gibt nicht das Beste !!

Es gibt für eine Befürfnisse das Beste.

Aber wenn du Ocen willst würde ich das Asus oder Evga nehmen.
Der erste siehe erster satz !


----------



## Jakob (26. Januar 2010)

CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Es gibt nicht das Beste !!
> 
> Es gibt für eine Befürfnisse das Beste.
> 
> ...



Stimmt genau. Evga ist für OC und Extreme Sli bzw. CFX
Rampage II Gaming OC + etwas Showeffekt. Asus p6t7 ws supercomputer ist für server am besteb geeignet.  
Du musst sehen was du brauchst und dann auswählen. Es gibt nicht das pauschal beste. Sag was du für HArdware hast und was du mkit dem Board machen möchtest, dann können wir dir das beste Board empfehlen.


----------



## True Monkey (26. Januar 2010)

Jakob schrieb:


> . Asus p6t7 ws supercomputer ist für server am besteb geeignet.


 
Naja ...ist zumal das andere Board neben den EVGA das 4x16 Lanes bei CF hat (zwei nf Chips)

Bei Multi GPU sind die Rekorde im Bot entweder mit dem EVGA oder dem Supercomputer aufgestellt.
Allerdings sollte man zu dem Board einen XE haben da es einen nicht ganz so hohen BLCK hat wie das Classifield.


----------



## Jakob (26. Januar 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Naja ...ist zumal das andere Board neben den EVGA das 4x16 Lanes bei CF hat (zwei nf Chips)
> 
> Bei Multi GPU sind die Rekorde im Bot entweder mit dem EVGA oder dem Supercomputer aufgestellt.
> Allerdings sollte man zu dem Board einen XE haben da es einen nicht ganz so hohen BLCK hat wie das Classifield.



Da wirst du recht haben. Kann ich nicht sagen. Du bist hier der Xtreme OCler


----------



## sds (26. Januar 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Naja ...ist zumal das andere Board neben den EVGA das 4x16 Lanes bei CF hat (zwei nf Chips)
> 
> Bei Multi GPU sind die Rekorde im Bot entweder mit dem EVGA oder dem Supercomputer aufgestellt.
> Allerdings sollte man zu dem Board einen XE haben da es einen nicht ganz so hohen BLCK hat wie das Classifield.



und das heißt auf deutsch...?
was is ein Bot?
Supercomputer isn mainboard oder was?
was isn ein XE?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. Januar 2010)

Um es dir einfach zu machen!

Asus Supercomputer:
ASUS P6T7 WS SuperComputer
Evga ohne XE (denke ich mal)
EVGA X58 SLI LE


----------



## True Monkey (26. Januar 2010)

sds schrieb:


> und das heißt auf deutsch...?
> was is ein Bot?
> Supercomputer isn mainboard oder was?
> was isn ein XE?


 
Bot = HWBOT News

supercomputer = ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Mainboards - Intel - Sockel 1366 - Asus P6T7 WS SuperComputer

XE = ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Prozessoren (CPU) - Desktop - Sockel 1366 - Intel® Core i7-975 Prozessor Extreme Edition

Und die lanes ist die Anbindung der Grakas ans Board....beim 1366er sind normalerweise nur zwei slots mit x16 angebunden bei SLI/CF.
Und die Beiden Boards SC und Classifield sind die einzigsten die das auch bei vier Karten können


----------



## sds (26. Januar 2010)

nanan
das wird mir dann doch zu teuer^^
welches würdet ihr zum ocen nehmen?
das rampage 2
oder ein von evga? und welches?
brauch nich umbedingt 4way sli bzw. crossfire
wenn man bei dem supercomputer nen XE brauch sehich das nich ein^^


----------



## TKing (26. Januar 2010)

würd dir zum Beispiel ein Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7 empfehlen...hab mich dafür mal zur Zeit stärker interessiert und lege es mir demnächst wohl auch an... Hab bisher nur ein Test gefunden, wobei es ziemlich gut abgeschnitten hat und vor allem stabil läuft.
Werde mir das Teil wohl mit nem neuen i7 930 gegen Ende Feb holen.


----------



## sds (26. Januar 2010)

würd aber schon ganz gerne ocen und da eignet sich halt ein gigabyte nich ganz so gut wie ein asus oder evga (also in vielen tests)


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. Januar 2010)

True Monkey ach das meinste du mir Xe ^^

Oki meine fehler


----------



## AMDman (26. Januar 2010)

evga 4 way classified...!


----------



## Folterknecht (26. Januar 2010)

Die Zeiten in denen sich OC und GB ausschlossen sind lang vorbei, siehe auch EP45 UD3 R/P.

Welches X58 tendenziell am weitesten geht, da frag mal den "wahren Affen".


Gruß

Folterknecht


----------



## True Monkey (26. Januar 2010)

Schaut einfach mal hier nach welche Boards dafür benutzt werden 

HWBOT Ranking For CPU-Z - Core i7 920 (limited to top 100)

Denn die Meinung eines einzelnen spiegelt meistens seine persönlichen Vorlieben wieder.

Ist bei mir auch nicht anders ...Rampage Extrem II .....bald III 

CES: Asus zeigt Rampage III Extreme Mainboard - Asus, Rampage III Extreme, Mainboard


----------



## AMDman (26. Januar 2010)

das III is haammergeil true!!!

(der preis bestimmt auch!)


----------



## Infin1ty (26. Januar 2010)

Ich würde das RIIE oder das Bloodrage nehmen, das SLI LE ist aber auch
sehr geil


----------



## sds (26. Januar 2010)

naja
400 dollar
1 dollar=0,71€
das macht dann ungefähr 280€, ich finde das is i.o.
kostet genausoviel wie das 2er


----------



## Icke&Er (26. Januar 2010)

Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich, was verstehst du untere OC?
Möchtest du deine CPU auf über 5GHz @ Dice oder LN2 bringen oder möchtest du deinen i7 auf altagstaugliche 4-4,4GHz bringen?

Dafür brauchst du kein Classifield oder Gigabyte Extreme!

MFG


----------



## True Monkey (26. Januar 2010)

sds schrieb:


> welches ist das beste?
> mit welchem mb kommt man wahrscheinlich am höchsten


 
Ich glaube er fragte ja nach dem besten ...und nicht nach einem alltagstauglichen.

Denn auf 4 Ghz kommen sie eigentlich alle sofern die CPU was taugt


----------



## TKing (26. Januar 2010)

Gigabyte Test...
Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7 vs. Asus Rampage II Extreme

Test:
Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7 LGA1366 Motherboard Review

Ziemlich ausführlich...zwar auf Englisch aber sollten ja OC´er gewohnt sein^^

Ebenfalls USB 3.0 im Test


----------



## Icke&Er (26. Januar 2010)

Darum geht es mir ja!

Wenn er das beste will soll er ein Classi nehmen, nur warum soviel Geld raushauen, wenn er unter OC das takten auf etwas über 4GHz meint!

MFG


----------



## sds (26. Januar 2010)

nene so hoch wie möglich@ dice benchen
im alltag dann auf 4 ghz+ sohoch, dass ich halt nich zu hohe temps bekomme
hmm. evtl. wart ich auf das rampage 3 und kauf mir dann nen gebrauchten 920(wenns bis dahin schon 930 gibt und die gut zu benchen gehen dann so eien), von dem ich weiß, dass er hoch zu ocen gehen wird


----------



## Icke&Er (26. Januar 2010)

nagut wenn du richtig benchen willst ist das Classi natürlich ne sehr gute Alternative!

Auch zu empfehlen: 

Asus Rampage III Extrem
WS Supercomputer
Gigabyte X58-Extreme

MFG


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. Januar 2010)

Icke&Er hat an sich recht !!

Aber ich würde meine das auch ein Board was ein paar Euro weniger Koste es genau so macht.
Es muss keine GA-X58A-UD7, Classi/LE oder eine Rampage II Extreme sein.

Ich meine 4 GHz schafst du an sich mit fast jeden X58 Brett !
Daher ihr ein paar etwas weniger kosten aber auch gut sind !
(da die Leistung an sich bei alle Bords so pie mal Daumen Gleich ist!)
AsRock:
ASRock X58 Deluxe
Asus:
ASUS P6T SE
Gigabyte:
Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD3R
MSI:
MSI X58 Platinum

Du kannst zwar aus schlissen das die schneller schlapp machen. Aber bedenke das auch die CPU eine Faktor ist !


----------



## sds (26. Januar 2010)

das gigy eger nich, da es wenig sehr gute benches mit dem mb gibt
und das supercomputer auch nich weil das braucht man antscheinend nen xtreme und der is mir zu teuer 
ich werde warten bis es das rampage 3 gibt und mich dann zwischen dem und dem 4-way sli entscheiden

ich will aber viel mehr als 4 ghz
so hoch wie möglich hab ich oben aber shcon geschrieben
EDIT: werd ja cuh versuchen nen guten, bebrauchten cpu zu bekommen, der schon sehr hoch getaktet war


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. Januar 2010)

Du ich habe meine E8500 von 4,2GHz wieder aud Normal Takt und mercke in keinen Spiele eine Leistungs unterschied !

Das kannst du bei einen I7 ihr ganz gut sehen!
Test: Intel Core i7 950 und 975 Extreme Edition (Seite 31) - 03.06.2009 - ComputerBase


----------

